# Steine im Teich



## luxilla (24. Sep. 2009)

Nachdem ich mir nun ausgiebig Gedanken um die Filteranalge gemacht habe, möchte ich mir mit Fehlern bei der Gestaltung jetzt natürlich kein Eigentor schließen....

Ich frage mich, ob es Steine gibt die NICHT in einen Gartenteich in dem sich auch Fische später wohlfühlen sollen gehören. 

Feldsteine, Granith, Schiefer & Co - hat jemand Erfahrungen gemacht daß diese die Wasserqualität "verderben" und die man besser nicht in den Teich legt?????? 

Danke schonmal für eure Tips...


----------



## scholzi (24. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

 Luxilla...
also von Feldsteinen würd ich dir schonmal abraten...
Der liebe Bauer hat diese Jahrelang mitgedüngt und deine Algen werden sich riesig über diese Nährstoffe freuen!
Vielleicht hast du ja ne Kiesgrube in der Nähe, da werden größere Steine ausgesondert und sollten nicht vorbelastet sein!


----------



## Bebel (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo Luxilla

Ich habe für meinen Teichrand Sandstein verwendet, dabei muß man jedoch darauf achten das man keinen Kalksandstein verwendet da der sehr schnell verwittert und dabei natürlich auch Kalk abgibt. 

Ich habe Ibbenbürener Sandstein (Quarzsandstein) verwendet, der ist härter und für Teiche geeignet.
Kann man über den Bauhandel bestellen, je nachdem woher Du  kommst, solltest Du (Quarz-)Sandstein aus Deiner Gegend nehmen, denn je weiter der Sandstein transportiert werden muß, um so teurer ist er in der Regel.

Bilder vom Teichrand - ist leider schon etwas dämmerig draußen.

          

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Jepe (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo luxilla,

meinst du IN den Teich oder AN den Teich?
Als Ufergestaltung ohne Wasserkontakt ist ja eher egal was du nimmst wenns nicht gerade Tuff oder Kalksandstein ist.

Im Wasser ist es schon heikler ...
Viele sagen: am besten gar keine.
Warum ?
Gefahr anaerober Zonen, Algenbewuchs, etc.
Am besten nur Sand.

Grüße

Jepe


----------



## Bebel (25. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*



> Gefahr anaerober Zonen, Algenbewuchs, etc.


Mit etwas Algenbewuchs an den Steinen im Wasser muß man zeitweise wohl rechnen. Ich finde das jedoch nicht störend, ist in natürlichen Gewässern ja auch so und ich will ja kein Aquarium oder sterilen Teich.

Gruß Bebel


----------



## Maik2237 (26. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo,
ich habe auch Ibbenbürener Sandstein im Teich,und muss sagen das das mit den Algen und der Verfärbung sich noch in grenzen hält.
In meinem Album sind noch mehr Bilder vom alten und neuen Teich.
gruss Maik


----------



## luxilla (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Vielen Dank erstmal für eure Antworten!!! DANKE 

Also einen Stein den ich beim Loch ausheben ausgegraben habe wollte ich dekorativ tatsächlich IN den Teich auf eine Pflanzebene legen! Also Flies drunter und einfach mal schauen wies mit dem Algenbewuchs wird...

Aber generell mache ich mir just im Moment extremst Gedanken um die Randgestlatung!!!! Gesten ist Folie und Wasser reingekommen - und so schauts aus:



 

Ihr sehr mich nun etwas ratlos.... Wie weiter???????

HILFE


----------



## Bebel (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo luxilla

Das mit der Holzterrasse bis zum Teich gefällt mir sehr gut, das gibt ja einen schönen Sitzplatz, um das Leben im Teich zu beobachten. 

Worüber machst Du Dir Sorgen?

Ich würde von innen Steine an den Rand legen, die vielleicht etwas abschüssig in den Teich gehen, damit Tiere wieder aus dem Teich hinaus finden und die Folienkante nicht mehr zu sehen ist. 

An der Außenseite zum Beet mußt du aufpassen, daß Dir nicht die Erde in den Teich spült, entweder du machst einen Kiesgraben in dem das Wasser versickern kann oder Du legst einen kleinen Weg am Teichrand an, bei dem Du eine Neigung in Richtung Beet anlegst damit das Wasser zurück fließt.

Ich hoffe ich habe mich halbwegs verständlich ausgedrückt 

Danach solltest Du darüber nachdenken, welchen Bodengrund Du im Flachwasserbereich aufbringen willst, ich weiß aus eigener Erfahrung, daß der gerne von dort in den Tiefwasserbereich abrutscht, besonders wenn die Fische dort "wühlen" - braucht eventuell auch Steine zur Befestigung.

Gruß Bebel

PS  -   Leider läßt sich dein Bild nicht vergrößern


----------



## RKurzhals (27. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hi Luxilla,
ich würde mir weniger Sorgen um die Steine machen...
Kalksteine können sich auflösen, und GH/KH erhöhen. Das tun sie nur in einem wenig bepflanzten Teich mit starkem Fischbesatz. Feldsteine u. ä. haben eine kleine Oberfläche, und sind chemisch wenig angreifbar, also 'rein damit, wenn' gefällt.
Problematisch sind dagegen manche Schiefer, oder gar andere Erze... . Die meisten dieser Art sehen jedoch derart anders aus, dass man sie nicht freiwillig einbauen würde... Also klassische "Feldsteine", Kies jeder Herkunft und Granit/Porphyr sind unbedenklich, erst recht Lava/Basalt/Diabas etc.
Diese bringen freilich auch keinen Beitrag zum Pflanzenwuchs in Richtung Substrat...


----------



## jochen (28. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Steine im Teich*

Hallo Luxilla,

ich habe seit 2006 Diabas und Basalt direkt und viel im Teich.

Ich konnte bisher noch keine negativen Erscheinungen dadurch erkennen.

Algen bilden sich natürlich ein wenig auf den Steinen, jedoch sehe ich das eher positiv.

Hier ein Bild aus der Bauphase...(unterhalb vom Eichenstamm ist der Wasserspiegel  )

 

die Steine werden gerne als Unterschlupf oder besser Rückzugsmöglichkeit von den Fischen angenommen.


----------

